# Whats the current wait times?



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey y'all. 

Ordered my S-Works Tarmac in December. Aint in yet. Now that the roads here are clear of ice and snow, Im starting to get anxious  

Anyone know what the current order to delivery timeframes are for complete Spesh bikes?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It will vary enormously by model, size, color and whether you are west coast or east coast. You need to talk to your dealer to find out what your situation is, and see what your chances are. After 3 months of waiting and with dwindling supplies, you are right to be anxious. You should talk to other dealers too (the bigger, the better) since S-Works bikes tend to be on special allocation favouring stores with higher Specialized volume.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I ordered one in January and was told end of March delivery.
I told the sales person I was concerned about shortage of supply and he told me not to worry. We will see.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

It also depends upon what size, model, and color you ordered. For example, all sizes from 54 on up are available if you can spring $9900 for the SL3 Ltd.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Update on this....my LBS tells me the Spesh rep said there is like four (!!!) size 52 bikes in my color/combo in the whole country right now, but by end of April, inventories will be back to normal levels (whatever that means). So a few more weeks wait.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I wonder if its the same for framesets.
Still hoping mine will be here by the end of this month.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm starting to wonder if it's that's the same north of the border. My wife is waiting on a Transition that was suppose to arrive Feb/Mar and is still not in. 

Now was told April and we're getting antsy...

She's racing Canadian Masters Nationals, at the end of June, and need ride to time to get everything dialed in...


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Unless I get luckly sounds like I am waiting until next month.
I wish they could just give a firm date instead of moving targets.


----------



## pigfinn (Oct 18, 2006)

me too, waiting patiently for my 52 SL3 SRAM 

I ordered mine in early January, I sure hope it comes soon..


----------



## Ryder321 (Sep 8, 2009)

pigfinn said:


> me too, waiting patiently for my 52 SL3 SRAM
> 
> I ordered mine in early January, I sure hope it comes soon..


I ordered mine in early January, too, from the Midwest, USA, and only days before the price increase. :thumbsup:

Mine arrived a few days ago; I picked it up Saturday afternoon. Tarmac S-Works, 52 cm, threaded BB, Neon Red.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Ryder321 said:


> I ordered mine in early January, too, from the Midwest, USA, and only days before the price increase. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mine arrived a few days ago; I picked it up Saturday afternoon. Tarmac S-Works, 52 cm, threaded BB, Neon Red.


I order matte black 52cm.
Seems like 52cm is really popular.
Maybe yours arriving is a sign of more to come.


----------



## jabrabu (Feb 16, 2011)

It's not just Specialized either. I decided to upgrade this year so I sold my old road bike. I wanted a Cannondale Synapse, but found out that they wouldn't be available until June. That would be a big chunk of the season gone. So then I decided on a Roubaix. I was told I could get a 54cm Roubaix expert, but only in the blue/white color. I ordered one, but then was later told that they weren't available until late May or early June. So then I was told there were 8 Roubaix Pros left in the country, so I ordered one. Hopefully it will arrive soon.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

jabrabu said:


> It's not just Specialized either. I decided to upgrade this year so I sold my old road bike. I wanted a Cannondale Synapse, but found out that they wouldn't be available until June. That would be a big chunk of the season gone. So then I decided on a Roubaix. I was told I could get a 54cm Roubaix expert, but only in the blue/white color. I ordered one, but then was later told that they weren't available until late May or early June. So then I was told there were 8 Roubaix Pros left in the country, so I ordered one. Hopefully it will arrive soon.


I get that we are dealing with a lot of factors, but a six month wait for a bicycle is a bit silly.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't know about other sizes, but 52s are hard to come by. My dealer can't even get a frame in a 52.


----------



## jabrabu (Feb 16, 2011)

I think the bike industry was attempting to have a just-in-time inventory, but demand was higher than expected, so it has become a not-in-time inventory. And the fact that the majority of the frames are made in Taiwan further complicates the issue.

They are losing sales because people don't want to wait several months for a new bike. I was about to buy a 2010 frame on ebay and build up a bike instead of waiting until 3+ months for a new bike. And some folks have waited 6 or 7 months. It doesn't make good business sense.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

jabrabu said:


> I think the bike industry was attempting to have a just-in-time inventory, but demand was higher than expected, so it has become a not-in-time inventory. And the fact that the majority of the frames are made in Taiwan further complicates the issue.
> 
> They are losing sales because people don't want to wait several months for a new bike. I was about to buy a 2010 frame on ebay and build up a bike instead of waiting until 3+ months for a new bike. And some folks have waited 6 or 7 months. It doesn't make good business sense.


Again...we are dealing with a lot of factors, so especially for a high end bike a reasonable wait can be expected. But anything over 3 months is really bad. 6 months is totally unacceptable. 

I can order a freaking new commercial jet and have it delivered in 6 months. Last I checked, those things are built to order, kinda "high end" and have parts coming in from overseas, too.

Bottom line...the whole bike industry needs to do better in this regard.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I completely agree, this seems like the 3rd year in a row that Specialized have had inventory problems, and based on the anecdotal evidence this year seems worse than before. The dealers are of course independent businesses and they have to make their orders ahead of time. Since money is tight and sales are uncertain, they have to be conservative. If they have a glut of bikes at the end of the year they will lose money on them. This is especially true for higher end models that are hard to sell and have to be discounted massively at the end of the year to get them off the shop floor. If they over-extend themselves with orders they can go under. Specialized don't want to have massive stock in warehouses either. They end up losing out on sales and annoying the customer base.

Another problem, which is of Specialized's own making (and the industry as a whole), is that they put forward the view that this year's bikes are so much better than last year's bikes, ie. everything other than the current model year is obsolete. There may be some occasions where there really is a tangible difference in the technology, but most times this is just a marketing illusion.

If you going to wait this long and be so unpredictable, it makes something like Trek's Project One approach look pretty appealing.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Quick update...if anybody cares (lol)......LBS is promising end of this month. 

[crossing fingers]


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

all 52cm framesets are in stock except white/ navy (threaded and OSBB) and Astana. 

Just about all the completes are out of stock, except big/ tiny sizes (few remain) and Limited.

If someone is desperate for something, I might be able to help out. We've got a decent stock of SWORKS frames.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

RkFast said:


> Quick update...if anybody cares (lol)......LBS is promising end of this month.
> 
> [crossing fingers]


Thanks for the update. Since my end of March delivery date has passed I have not spoken with the shop. Sort of disgusted about the situation.
Didi they say anything to back up the promise?


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

-dustin said:


> all 52cm framesets are in stock except white/ navy (threaded and OSBB) and Astana.
> 
> Just about all the completes are out of stock, except big/ tiny sizes (few remain) and Limited.
> 
> If someone is desperate for something, I might be able to help out. We've got a decent stock of SWORKS frames.


Are you saying in stock at Specialized or just your shop?
Looking for a 52cm S-Works OSBB frameset in Satin Carbon/Gloss White/Red


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

4 in stock at Specialized


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Yup...thats what I heard, too. 4...in the whole Country. From what I understand by end of April, Spesh will have a "full inventory" (whatever that means) of Tarmacs, across the line.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Just came from the shop and was told April 15 delivery for the frameset.
Crankset is another story, out of stock until June.
I do see the older "2nd Generation" crankset available on the web site.
I wonder if there is any significant difference between 2nd and 3rd generation crankset.
I have heard stories about the the chainrings being improved over time but Specialized won't admit to this.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Bumping for jnbrown...hear from your shop?


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

RkFast said:


> Bumping for jnbrown...hear from your shop?


Hi,

Yes the frame came in yesterday, but they installed a standard S-Works crankset instead the compact that I ordered, so I am waiting to hear when they can change it.
I offered to use my Shimano crankset with a BB30 adapter in the mean time but they have not asked me to bring it in yet. I have not yet seen the frame.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Wooohooo! Sucks about the cranks, but at least you have a bike to ride (or will really soon!)


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Picked it up today with compact crankset.
Will be building over the next week pics to come.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

And finally.....THIS THURSDAY. 

SWEET!!!!

Too bad Mr. Weatherman is calling for rain from now until the end of the month....lolololol.


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

Ordered my Tarmac on Friday, arrived at my bike shop today.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Picking up my wife's Transition this weekend!


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Good deal. Enjoy!


----------



## sixteenstone96 (Feb 1, 2010)

ordered in dec....still being told i have a 50/50 shot


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Got my Tarmac....very pleased. But LBS told me I was lucky and strings had to be pulled. Spesh needs to do a better job here. Making people wait months and then telling them MAYBE they will get their bikes represents a TERRIBLE customer service experience. I was actually staring to look at alternatives.

If they cant fulfill orders for their product, they shouldnt be offering them for sale. 

Dont get me wrong..Ill enjoy my ride immensely....but even though I got my bike the fact I waited months and then was still *thisclose* to being told "sorry...sold out" was pretty off putting.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RkFast said:


> Got my Tarmac....very pleased. But LBS told me I was lucky and strings had to be pulled. Spesh needs to do a better job here. Making people wait months and then telling them MAYBE they will get their bikes represents a TERRIBLE customer service experience. I was actually staring to look at alternatives.
> 
> If they cant fulfill orders for their product, they shouldnt be offering them for sale.
> 
> Dont get me wrong..Ill enjoy my ride immensely....but even though I got my bike the fact I waited months and then was still *thisclose* to being told "sorry...sold out" was pretty off putting.


Valid points, IMO. Worth sending off an email to Spec offering the same.


----------



## jblodge (Jan 11, 2010)

my LBS told me that the Tarmac SL3 Pro in 61 and black and blue was out of stock...but they were calling reps in search of one. hopefully i get to hear good news soon....


----------



## sixteenstone96 (Feb 1, 2010)

jblodge said:


> my LBS told me that the Tarmac SL3 Pro in 61 and black and blue was out of stock...but they were calling reps in search of one. hopefully i get to hear good news soon....



i wish you luck, that bike wasnt purchased to be a floor model if its 61cm


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

jblodge said:


> my LBS told me that the Tarmac SL3 Pro in 61 and black and blue was out of stock...but they were calling reps in search of one. hopefully i get to hear good news soon....


Are you sure you need the 61? Maybe that is the right fit for you, but be aware that this is a pretty tall head tube for a racer.


----------



## geoteacher (Jul 20, 2010)

*May???*

Just placed an order for a Pro SL3 SRAM Red...told it will be in the middle of May


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

52 for sure, and possibly the 54 as well, backordered until July. :cryin:


----------



## pigfinn (Oct 18, 2006)

geoteacher said:


> Just placed an order for a Pro SL3 SRAM Red...told it will be in the middle of May


I ordered a 52 PRO SL3 SRAM White... early January... have received nothing 

was told end of march, then a few weeks, still nothing...


----------



## jcarigna (Aug 19, 2009)

I ordered my 54CM Tarmac Pro SRAM Red at the end of December and I still don't have it. Shop said about another two weeks, but I have heard that before. 

4+ months and still waiting... Please Specialized fill my order.


----------

